# Trout lakes



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Is their any good trout lakes in upper Michigan by gwinn or Marquette etc thinking about fly fishing some lakes this spring


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Sure is contact the dnr and they will point you in the right direction. They have stocking reports and special regs on those lakes so you will want to do some homework..Good Luck


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, there are several good trout lakes in upper Michigan by gwinn or Marquette etc. You should think about fly fishing some lakes there this spring.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

itchn2fish said:


> Yes, there are several good trout lakes in upper Michigan by gwinn or Marquette etc. You should think about fly fishing some lakes there this spring.


Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh Yeah some of them are real good fishing too. You have to do your own homework on this one.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Gtwxyz said:


> Is their any good trout lakes in upper Michigan by gwinn or Marquette etc thinking about fly fishing some lakes this spring


There is a ton of them up there.
All you need to do is get a dnr regulation guide and it will list all the designated trout lakes, these are the lakes that get stocked with trout.
In some cases they stock fish up to & exceeding 16".

In addition to the many trout lakes virtually every creek, stream, & river up there is teeming with trout.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> There is a ton of them up there.
> All you need to do is get a dnr regulation guide and it will list all the designated trout lakes, these are the lakes that get stocked with trout.
> In some cases they stock fish up to & exceeding 16".
> 
> In addition to the many trout lakes virtually every creek, stream, & river up there is teeming with trout.


 Just like any other lake, stream. or river the trout are present but even the best fishermen can get skunked. It is not like they are jumping into your creel. You have to fight the elements and in some places you really have to know how to fish the water.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I do enough homework at college.


----------



## herbfisherman (Oct 20, 2011)

bauerj8 said:


> I do enough homework at college.


isnt that the damn truth! i've been staying up until about 4am lately trying to get better at this center pining thing


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't equate researching lakes stocked with brookies with college homework. Checking out DNR information is fun. For all of the bitching about the DNR that so many readily post, they have done a stellar job on the fisheries in MI. Brook trout are a great example. It's amazing how many brook trout they raise and stock yearly.
Anyway, you might need to check out some lakes in person if you're going to fly fish. Many lakes are studded with all kinds of brush and trees that make fly fishing very difficult. However, if the water levels are down you might find it easy. Take lotsa bug dope and good luck.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been studying my pin lately too. Thats my favorite subject, screw accounting.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

There are a lot of lakes for trout in that area. Have you fished for trout in a lake before? It's best using a dry fly during a hatch. It's something when it sits there for a minute and then all of a sudden


----------



## The Great One (Apr 6, 2004)

I think there might be a trout or two in that huge lake right next to Marquette :lol:


----------

